# Good riding near El Segundo



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi, I might have a summer internship opportunity in El Segundo, and was wondering where the good riding is near there (if any). Basically, I ask because I've been told (by non-cyclists) not to live in El Segundo, but to live either north or south of there. I'm a good runner and decent cyclist - have done 2 Ironmans, and definitely want to do 40-80 mile rides and also ride in the mountains of CA this summer. Would Venice or Santa Monica be accessible to both El Segundo and the Santa Monica mountains, or is everything much farther than it looks on a map? Or would it be better to live in Redondo or somewhere, or somewhere else altogether? I've visited LA, but I saw mostly congestion in the limited areas I visited.

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## dirtysprocket (Feb 9, 2006)

You are near some great rides especially if you wat to go over 40 mi. I recommend heading south to Palos Verdes. All sorts of good loops there. Check these guys out:

http://www.southbaywheelmen.org/RidesAndRacing.html


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Great location*

I am biased, having lived in El Segundo for 8 years, but I think that ES is in a great location. It is 10 miles from Palos Verdes and 10 miles from the base of the Santa Monica mountains. It is a quick roll down Grand Avenue to the beach where you can either jump on the somewhat crowded bike path (good for just rolling along....it kills me when I see people trying to use it as their personal time trial course) or on the road overlooking the beach. I know of several Cat 1/2/3 riders that live in ES. It does not have the cachet of say Manhattan Beach, nor the expense. It's a quiet town (seriously a quiet town other than the jets taking off on the north side of town), but a $10 cab ride from the social scenes of the southern beach towns.

If work pays for your housing, then I would jump at MB, HB, or RB, but it is an easy ride from anywhere in ES to the beach, and from there north or south.

The link to South Bay Wheelmen is a good one.


----------



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice guys. I accepted the internship position in El Segundo, so will be looking for summer housing soon. I'm excited about riding in Palos Verdes and in the Santa Monica mountains! Thanks for the link.


----------

